# First Try at Kenyan Top Bar Hive



## ezrahug (May 30, 2010)

First year beekeeper in NYC (i know, original, right . Have 4 langs cranking and got a yen to build a KTBH. Love the simplicity and do it yourself aspect of the TBH. We'll see how i like the upkeep . 

Chose to locate the KTBH in the country in Piermont, NY because of their tendency to swarm (i don't want bad publicity for NYC bees as this is the first year they're "legal").

I still have a ton to learn and don't know why it took so long to start! 

Here are video links of the hive on day 3. Not great video, i know, but hey...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBM0sNuStFc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVbCdvEp8Qc

Open to any input,

EMH:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdermottm (Apr 27, 2010)

did you see the swarm on that restaurant door in nyc last week? it was on the yahoo home page!! i thought for sure that would cause problems for you guys now that it's legal. it blows my mind that you can have them there and i can't have them in my rural town in upstate ny!!!!


----------

